# Buying alcohol



## nqtabroad

Hello all,

Some alcohol questions :spit: 

*Liquor license?*
I have lived in the UAE before (Abu Dhabi) in 2007 and it was always easy enough to buy alcohol. No one ever had a permit and you could buy alcohol at the one designated shop where I was living. Even though in principle you should have a liquor license this was ignored by the majority of western expats. This was in 2007 and I am wondering if things have changed? Also I am aware this is Dubai and the rules may be different? I've always been under the impression it was easy enough to buy alcohol and I never heard of any of my friends who lived in Dubai at the time obtaining a liquor license.

*Where to buy alcohol?*
Where can you buy alcohol in Dubai? Is it in the Spinneys? Where would be the nearest place to Mirdiff?

*Airport alcohol*
I know you can buy two litres of spirits when you arrive at the airport (which is great). However I was wondering if you would get away with buying spirits at your departure airport (ie London) and carry it into the country as part of your handluggage. I asked a sales assistant in the airport I am flying out with and he said there is no problem with flying into the UAE. I just want to double check. 


Thanks for any replies!


----------



## new_me

Hi,

To buy alcohol from the licensed shops ( MMI or African & Eastern) you definitely need a license. However if you can drive to RAK (Baracuda) there is a massive store that sells alcohol - and you don't need a license. There are slight chances that you are stopped on the way by police and if they know you have alcohol they will require ur license - if you don't have one u might be in trouble.

From the airport you can buy 4 liters as far as I know and yes you can bring alcohol in ur handbag too. I never got stopped and asked about it.

It's better that you get a license - so you have no worries.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Not many people take it seriously but it's actually the law to have a liquor licence to go out for a drink and not only just to buy it in an offy. You get most of the cost back in gift vouchers so no reason not to have one.


----------



## AndySueGeorgina

I need a liquer licence can you pplease tell me what the procedure is to get one.

I have my Emirates ID :confused2:


----------



## ynatt869

AndySueGeorgina said:


> I need a liquer licence can you pplease tell me what the procedure is to get one.
> 
> I have my Emirates ID :confused2:


Very easy.
Check these two websites: 
MMI :: Welcome
African + Eastern, Middle East, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Oman, Alcohol Distribution


----------



## suzimack

Here's a question...I arrived in April and applied for/ received my alcohol licence even though I'm married as my husband at that time wasn't resident. He is moving out later this month, so my question is will he be able to use my licence to buy alcohol? 

I was going to try and ask at the MMI but I'm not sure how well understood I'll be!!!


----------



## BedouGirl

If the licence is in your name and you haven't moved from the accommodation it is registered for, i.e., the copy lease you presented, then you can use it.


----------



## Laowei

suzimack said:


> Here's a question...I arrived in April and applied for/ received my alcohol licence even though I'm married as my husband at that time wasn't resident. He is moving out later this month, so my question is will he be able to use my licence to buy alcohol?
> 
> I was going to try and ask at the MMI but I'm not sure how well understood I'll be!!!


If your husband is on your sponsorship then he can use your license but will need to register him on it. Without registering he wont be able to use it as the name is on the system in the booze shops. My wife is on my liquor license although it doesnt have any reference to her on the license only on the system.

From my experience it was simple to register her and the shop had no difficulty in understanding. You may need to complete the form again and pay the fee though as you need to sign the application form to get them transferred onto your license.


----------



## Garth Vader

nqtabroad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Some alcohol questions :spit:
> 
> *Liquor license?*
> I have lived in the UAE before (Abu Dhabi) in 2007 and it was always easy enough to buy alcohol. No one ever had a permit and you could buy alcohol at the one designated shop where I was living. Even though in principle you should have a liquor license this was ignored by the majority of western expats. This was in 2007 and I am wondering if things have changed? Also I am aware this is Dubai and the rules may be different? I've always been under the impression it was easy enough to buy alcohol and I never heard of any of my friends who lived in Dubai at the time obtaining a liquor license.
> 
> *Where to buy alcohol?*
> Where can you buy alcohol in Dubai? Is it in the Spinneys? Where would be the nearest place to Mirdiff?
> 
> 
> *Airport alcohol*
> I know you can buy two litres of spirits when you arrive at the airport (which is great). However I was wondering if you would get away with buying spirits at your departure airport (ie London) and carry it into the country as part of your handluggage. I asked a sales assistant in the airport I am flying out with and he said there is no problem with flying into the UAE. I just want to double check.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any replies!


There's an Afican & Eastern in Uptown Mirdiff, but we've gone down the Barracuda/Hole-in-the-Wall route, and getting visitors to bring us some bits from duty-free. Seems to work OK.


----------



## suzimack

Laowei said:


> If your husband is on your sponsorship then he can use your license but will need to register him on it. Without registering he wont be able to use it as the name is on the system in the booze shops. My wife is on my liquor license although it doesnt have any reference to her on the license only on the system.
> 
> From my experience it was simple to register her and the shop had no difficulty in understanding. You may need to complete the form again and pay the fee though as you need to sign the application form to get them transferred onto your license.


My concern is that married women normally aren't able to obtain a licence, it has to be in their husbands name, so I dont know if I can just add my husband the way you've added your wife.

Secondly, while I will sponsor him initially, he will be working, and so ultimately won't remain on my sponsorship. 

The tenancy agreement is in my name! 

Maybe I'll just need to be in charge of buying the booze!!!


----------



## fcjb1970

suzimack said:


> My concern is that married women normally aren't able to obtain a licence, it has to be in their husbands name, so I dont know if I can just add my husband the way you've added your wife.
> 
> Secondly, while I will sponsor him initially, he will be working, and so ultimately won't remain on my sponsorship.
> 
> The tenancy agreement is in my name!
> 
> Maybe I'll just need to be in charge of buying the booze!!!


A friend's wife who works and is sponsored by her company has a liquor license. I don't think it was that hard for her to obtain. I think it may depend on the company, she works for a British company, a local company may be less accommodating.


----------



## suzimack

fcjb1970 said:


> A friend's wife who works and is sponsored by her company has a liquor license. I don't think it was that hard for her to obtain. I think it may depend on the company, she works for a British company, a local company may be less accommodating.


So does your friend and his wife both have their own licences?


----------



## Engineer

Three Liters is your limit at duty free in Dubai as that is the largest bottle of vodka you can buy there! And you can only buy the one.


----------



## fcjb1970

suzimack said:


> So does your friend and his wife both have their own licences?


Right now he is unemployed and previously worked for a very conservative local company that did not really sponsor anyone for liquor licenses. Honestly, I cannot see the need for both of you to have a license. Seems one would suffice.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

nqtabroad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Some alcohol questions :spit:
> 
> *Liquor license?*
> I have lived in the UAE before (Abu Dhabi) in 2007 and it was always easy enough to buy alcohol. No one ever had a permit and you could buy alcohol at the one designated shop where I was living. Even though in principle you should have a liquor license this was ignored by the majority of western expats. This was in 2007 and I am wondering if things have changed? Also I am aware this is Dubai and the rules may be different? I've always been under the impression it was easy enough to buy alcohol and I never heard of any of my friends who lived in Dubai at the time obtaining a liquor license.
> 
> *Where to buy alcohol?*
> Where can you buy alcohol in Dubai? Is it in the Spinneys? Where would be the nearest place to Mirdiff?
> 
> *Airport alcohol*
> I know you can buy two litres of spirits when you arrive at the airport (which is great). However I was wondering if you would get away with buying spirits at your departure airport (ie London) and carry it into the country as part of your handluggage. I asked a sales assistant in the airport I am flying out with and he said there is no problem with flying into the UAE. I just want to double check.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any replies!


A friend in Abu Dhabi says he purchases without a license.

Ajman and RAK does not require a license to buy booze but it is not
legal to transport through Sharjah.

Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542

RAK Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618

Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks

I purchased a bottle of Jack in African_Eastern Saturday and it was AED190, ripoff mode in Ramadan or something? In Ajman it's 90!


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a shop called High Spirits near the Etihad HQ on the outskirts of Abu Dhabi (it has a website so you can google it) and a number of others further into Abu Dhabi that you can buy in. None of the stores in Abu Dhabi charge the 30% tax you pay in Dubai and don't seem to ask for a licence. They don't have the selection you will find at Baracuda. It's worth remembering that the licence covers you for transport within Dubai from point of purchase to your home. If you should be unfortunate enough to be involved in an accident, you could find yourself with more serious problems than the accident to contend with.


----------



## BedouGirl

Engineer said:


> Three Liters is your limit at duty free in Dubai as that is the largest bottle of vodka you can buy there! And you can only buy the one.


It's actually four litres.


----------



## Mr Rossi

XDoodlebugger said:


> ripoff mode in Ramadan or something? In Ajman it's 90!


You pay 30% tax in Dubai. I've also heard a few stories about Ajman, it might say Jack on the outside but sure isn't Jack on the inside....


----------



## ccr

XDoodlebugger said:


> Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
> Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


I like Centaurus, save a lot of time and driving hassle. The whole process is very efficient. If you don't need a lot, a few friends could go in together for an order.

The only thing I don't like is... If you buy above certain limits, they give free beers. Except I don't like those beers, so was able to subtitute with wines instead. However, they won't allow substituting beers for wines anymore...  So I haven't been ordering as much as before.


----------



## suzimack

fcjb1970 said:


> Right now he is unemployed and previously worked for a very conservative local company that did not really sponsor anyone for liquor licenses. Honestly, I cannot see the need for both of you to have a license. Seems one would suffice.


I don't want two, but I'm not sure if my husband will be able to use mine the way your wife can use yours!!! Purely due to my being the female!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Mr Rossi said:


> You pay 30% tax in Dubai. I've also heard a few stories about Ajman, it might say Jack on the outside but sure isn't Jack on the inside....


I consider myself an expert imbiber of Bourbon and what I have bought at the Hole in the Wall is definitely the real deal!

I am thinking before Ramadan the African Eastern store was 140?


----------



## furryboots

XDoodlebugger said:


> I consider myself an expert imbiber of Bourbon and what I have bought at the Hole in the Wall is definitely the real deal!
> 
> I am thinking before Ramadan the African Eastern store was 140?


So what you are saying is, that you do in fact, know Jack....


----------



## chessers

Hi All, has anyone purchased from Centaurus? If so was it a smooth transaction?

I know they are closed for Ramadan at the moment, but seems very convenient for them to deliver as well and prices seem ok?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## ccr

chessers said:


> Hi All, has anyone purchased from Centaurus? If so was it a smooth transaction?
> 
> I know they are closed for Ramadan at the moment, but seems very convenient for them to deliver as well and prices seem ok?
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


Read post #19 on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## chessers

Ahhhhh, many thanks - I missed that first time around. Will call them later on this month


----------



## XDoodlebugger

furryboots said:


> So what you are saying is, that you do in fact, know Jack....


And Jim, and Booker and the gang from Knob Creek as well as Make the Mark occasionally. Gave up chasing Wild Turkeys out at Woodford Reserve but really like that nice gentleman Mr. Weller.


----------



## Charlesmooredmh

An alcohol license is permission to drink alcohol rather than permission to buy alcohol (similar to a driving licence).
Tourists and visitors to the UAE do not need an alcohol licence to drink alcohol in bars, restaurants, and other licensed establishments in the UAE - they cannot obtain one anyway since a UAE residence visa is a requirement to obtain an alcohol license.


----------



## zovi

I'm flying into Dubai to stay, so can I buy alcohol from the plane duty free to take 'home' ?


----------



## ccr

zovi said:


> I'm flying into Dubai to stay, so can I buy alcohol from the plane duty free to take 'home' ?


Yes, 4 liters.


----------



## zovi

ccr said:


> Yes, 4 liters.


Cool but need a licence to drink it lol?


----------



## Mr. TL

ccr said:


> I like Centaurus, save a lot of time and driving hassle. The whole process is very efficient. If you don't need a lot, a few friends could go in together for an order.


I would like to place a large order with Centaurus for delivery of beer to Dubai. Do I need a license? How do I go about it?


----------



## BedouGirl

Mr. TL said:


> I would like to place a large order with Centaurus for delivery of beer to Dubai. Do I need a license? How do I go about it?


Google them, go on their website and follow the instructions 


----------



## saraswat

I think the main thing one should remember is that having the license covers you, but not completely. In the sense that while in Sharjah, the license is irrelevant, alcohol is strictly banned (that includes driving through). In other emirates, like RAK, Ajman etc.. no one cares for a license, you can buy outright. If you do unfortunately get into a traffic incident, and have liquor in the trunk of the car (important to be the trunk), then most of the time u'r in the clear(except shj). But if not, and obviously if u'r under the influence, u'r screwed. Finally, as is with most things here, keep it to yourself/indoors, don't make a nuisance, and u'll be fine. Cops rarely have traffic stops set up here (unlike the states lol).


----------



## twob_1982

I just usually pick up as much as I can at duty free each time, then top it up from Barracuda when needed


----------



## KkiL

is centaurus even legal?
isnt this similar to the regular bootleggers?
I prefer to buy from MMI as its hassel free and I dont need to worry about anything


----------



## saraswat

KkiL said:


> is centaurus even legal?
> isnt this similar to the regular bootleggers?
> I prefer to buy from MMI as its hassel free and I dont need to worry about anything


Yes its legal, if you ever go to the place, you can see their license clearly displayed for everyone to see. They operate in Ras Al Khaimah.


----------



## BedouGirl

KkiL said:


> is centaurus even legal?
> isnt this similar to the regular bootleggers?
> I prefer to buy from MMI as its hassel free and I dont need to worry about anything


Most of their business is on line and they would not be able to run the business if they weren't legal, same as Barracuda and any other similar businesses. They must have a trade licence to operate, this is the law of the land. The question is whether it is legal for expats from other emirates to buy and transport. If Centarus delivers to Dubai, they must have a licence to do so. That means then at least the person purchasing is not driving across other emirates with alcohol.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Driving to barracuda is always a nice trip.... Have a bite to eat upstairs, enjoy being away from the concrete jungle, and maybe even see a camel or two.


----------



## vantage

not done a Barracuda run yet. Ramadan precluded this. What is the price difference between Barracuda and Centaurus? Is there much in it? (forgetting the convenience / time issue)


----------



## Jynxgirl

Cant get to the website to look as if blocked from work... but if I remember right, it was about the same. I would never meet the minimum amount even if stocking up for a years worth of drinking.... Is it still 1500?


----------



## vantage

Jynxgirl said:


> Cant get to the website to look as if blocked from work... but if I remember right, it was about the same. I would never meet the minimum amount even if stocking up for a years worth of drinking.... Is it still 1500?


i thought that. If i was on the gin, i agree - but it doesn't take long to get there with a few crates of decent ale!


----------



## BedouGirl

The other thing to do is to get a group of friends together if you can't make up the minimum. Buying alcohol outside of Dubai, regardless of the emirate, is 30% cheaper, as Dubai adds 30% tax on in the booze shops. The price you see on the shelf does not include tax. It's added on at the till. Basically, these other outlets are around the same price as DF.


----------



## lonni

Hi, African Eastern states that you must provide a rental agreement as part of the supoprting documentation they require to see before issuing a licence. What happens if you rent a room (apartment share)? As most people tend to do these days?

Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl

lonni said:


> Hi, African Eastern states that you must provide a rental agreement as part of the supoprting documentation they require to see before issuing a licence. What happens if you rent a room (apartment share)? As most people tend to do these days?
> 
> Thank you


You used to be able to get a licence when sharing if you got an NOC from the leaseholder but I don't think you can do this now. You will probably need to rely on friends with licences, visitors bringing in DF and trips to other emirates to the various outlets.


----------

